# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی GTK، GTK+‎ و wxWidget >  آموزش Build کردن WxWidgets 2.8.4 برای MinGw و استفاده در Code::Blocks

## brightening-eyes

سلام
خوب میخوام تو این تاپیک یاد بدم چه جوری WxWidgets رو برای MinGW و برای Code::Blocks Build کنین
خوب اول WxWidgets رو از 
http://www.wxwidgets.org
دانلود کنین
بعد باید Code::Blocks رو از
http://codeblocks.org
دانلود کنین
بعد Wxwidgets رو از حالت آرشیو دربیارین تا یه نفس راحت بکشه
بعدش برین به فولدری که توش Wxwidgets رو از حالت آرشیوی درآوردین
بعد وارد Build بشین و بعد برین به شاخه ی msw و Config.gcc رو اونجوری که حال میکنین برای Build آماده کنین
فقط یه نکته و اونم اینه که باید مقدار Build مساوی با release و مقدار monolithic برابر با 1 باشه
یه پیشنهاد از من و اونم این که shared رو برابر با 0 قرار بدین و مقدار unicode و mslu رو برابر 1 قرار بدین
config.gccرو سیو کنین
　
خوب کانفیگمون درست شد بریم بیلد کنیم
command prompt رو باز کنین و باهاش switch کنین به فولدر wxwidgets\build\msw
بعد بنویسین
make -f makefile.gcc
خوب صبر کنین که میک بشه
وقتی میک شد بنویسین exit تا از command prompt خارج بشه
برین به پوشه ی wxwidgets و بعدش برین و پوشه ی include رو کپی کنین تو اون فولدری که فولدر include کامپایلرتون هستش
وارد wxwidgets\lib\gcc_lib بشین و هر چی توشه کپی کنین تو پوشه ی lib کامپایلرتون
بعد وارد پوشه ی wxwidgets\lib\gcc_lib\mswu بشین و پوشه ی wx رو کپی کنین تو پوشه ی include تو پوشه ی کامپایلرتون
حالا میریم سر وقت Code::Blocks
خوب اجراش کنین
بعد از ست کردن کامپایلر میخوایم یه پرژه بسازیم
خوب تنها کاری که میکنیم از منوی فایل گذینه ی new و بعدشم project رو میزنیم
از تو لیست انواع پرژه wxwidgets رو انتخاب میکنیم و روی go کلیک میکنیم
خوب یه پنجره باز میشه
next رو میکیلیکیم
بعدش author رو اسمتون و email رو ایمیلتون و آدرس سایت رو آدرس سایتتون وارد میکنیم و next میزنیم
خوب ورژن wxwidgets رو انتخاب میکنیم و نکست میکنیم
خوب حالا وقت انتخاب wxSmith هست تا باهاش بتونیم از کتابخونه ی wxwidgets مستحفیذ بشیم
خوب انتخابش کنین و نکست کنین
تو مرحله ی بعد مسیر wxwidgets رو میخواد که ما بهش مسیر کامپایلر رو میدیم
حالا نکست میکنیم و تنذیمات رو اونجوری که تو کانفیگ زدیم همونجوری انتخاب میکنیم
و نکست میکنیم
سوال پرسید yes میزنیم و اگه بازم پرسید بازم yes میزنیم
خوب یه سری تنظیمات دیگه میاد که تو کانفیگ انجام شده
خوب همونجوری که تو کانفیگ انجام دادیم انجام میدیم
نکست میزنیم و مستحفیذ میشیم
خوب از دیزاین لذت ببرین
حالا برنامتونو باهاش دیذاین کنین و احتیاجی به یادگیری wxwidgets نیست
چون این یه gui designer هست
سوال داشتین بپرسین بودم جواب میدم
در ضمن آموزش این دیزاینر رو تو ویکی سایت Code::Blocks بخونین

----------

